# Upgrade with Linux PC



## bILLH97 (Sep 30, 2003)

I want to upgrade my Hughes Direct TV DVR2 again. I did it before with MFS tools. I downloaded the new version. My PC now is a dual boot Linux/Windows. That is when, it boots up I can choose either Linux or Windows OS. Are there any Linux based customized programs that can make the process of upgrading a Tivo easier? I guess I am looking for a "Cakewalk" for Linux OS?
Thanks

Bill


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can always use the MFStools CD, regardless of the OS on your PC.

You may be able to run the mfstools apps and TiVo partition kernel modules on your linux distro, but you will still need to run it with command line.


----------

